# Sheva:"Mi piacerebbe allenare il Milan".



## admin (8 Maggio 2019)

Shevchenko, intervistato ancora una volta da DAZN, ha parlato del Milan:"Il Milan fa parte della mia vita ora però sono il CT dell'Ucraina. E c'è Gattuso che sta facendo un gran lavoro. Non mi aspettavo diventasse un allenatoe completo. Un giorno mi piacerebbe diventare l'allenatore del Milan, sono legato alla società, ai tifosi ed agli ex compagni. Magari toccherà anche a me".


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2019)

admin ha scritto:


> shevchenko, intervistato ancora una volta da dazn, ha parlato del milan:"il milan fa parte della mia vita ora però sono il ct dell'ucraina. E c'è gattuso che sta facendo un gran lavoro. Un giorno mi piacerebbe diventare l'allenatore del milan, sono legato alla società, ai tifosi ed agli ex compagni. Magari toccherà anche a me".



b-a-s-t-a.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Shevchenko, intervistato ancora una volta da DAZN, ha parlato del Milan:"Il Milan fa parte della mia vita ora però sono il CT dell'Ucraina. E c'è Gattuso che sta facendo un gran lavoro. Un giorno mi piacerebbe diventare l'allenatore del Milan, sono legato alla società, ai tifosi ed agli ex compagni. Magari toccherà anche a me".


----------



## Aron (8 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Shevchenko, intervistato ancora una volta da DAZN, ha parlato del Milan:"Il Milan fa parte della mia vita ora però sono il CT dell'Ucraina. E c'è Gattuso che sta facendo un gran lavoro. Un giorno mi piacerebbe diventare l'allenatore del Milan, sono legato alla società, ai tifosi ed agli ex compagni. Magari toccherà anche a me".



No basta. Dopo Seedorg, Inzaghi e Gattuso basta davvero.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (8 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Shevchenko, intervistato ancora una volta da DAZN, ha parlato del Milan:"Il Milan fa parte della mia vita ora però sono il CT dell'Ucraina. E c'è Gattuso che sta facendo un gran lavoro. Un giorno mi piacerebbe diventare l'allenatore del Milan, sono legato alla società, ai tifosi ed agli ex compagni. Magari toccherà anche a me".



Sei e sarai sempre il mio idolo, ma perfavore NO.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (8 Maggio 2019)

"Gattuso sta facendo un gran lavoro"
È una roba allucinante.


----------



## Zlatan87 (8 Maggio 2019)

Abbiamo fatto fuori:
il n.10 Seedorf
il n.9 Inzaghi
il n.8 Gattuso


Toccherà anche al n.7 prima o poi


----------



## Cataldinho (8 Maggio 2019)

Un allenatore vero, per pietà!!!


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Shevchenko, intervistato ancora una volta da DAZN, ha parlato del Milan:"Il Milan fa parte della mia vita ora però sono il CT dell'Ucraina. E c'è Gattuso che sta facendo un gran lavoro. Un giorno mi piacerebbe diventare l'allenatore del Milan, sono legato alla società, ai tifosi ed agli ex compagni. Magari toccherà anche a me".



Sheva idolo assoluto. Non possiamo arrivare ad insultare pure lui.

Fenomeno indimenticabile ma, come quasi tutti i nostri ex, non credo possa diventare un allenatore. Resti a fare il CT. Per il bene di tutti.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Maggio 2019)

Prima o poi succederà, anche perché non ci sono a oggi progetti per sognare in grande, per cui perchè no?


----------



## Ema2000 (8 Maggio 2019)

Per favore, no a un altro semi dilettante sulla panchina,.


----------



## Swaitak (8 Maggio 2019)

questa è la cosa che più temo... Ascolta Sheva ,fa le tue esperienze con altre squadre e campionati ,dimostra qualcosa di buono e poi sarai il benvenuto


----------



## Rossonero per sempre (8 Maggio 2019)

admin ha scritto:


> shevchenko, intervistato ancora una volta da dazn, ha parlato del milan:"il milan fa parte della mia vita ora però sono il ct dell'ucraina. E c'è gattuso che sta facendo un gran lavoro. Un giorno mi piacerebbe diventare l'allenatore del milan, sono legato alla società, ai tifosi ed agli ex compagni. Magari toccherà anche a me".



b a s t a a a a a a a a


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sheva idolo assoluto. Non possiamo arrivare ad insultare pure lui.
> 
> Fenomeno indimenticabile ma, come quasi tutti i nostri ex, non credo possa diventare un allenatore. Resti a fare il CT. Per il bene di tutti.



A proposito, come CT qualcuno sa come se la cava?

Comunque sono d'accordo..se arrivano a farci odiare pure lui...NO

Sheva lo accetterò solo se si confermasse un allenatore forte e nel frattempo noi fossimo tornati una squadra vera


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Shevchenko, intervistato ancora una volta da DAZN, ha parlato del Milan:"Il Milan fa parte della mia vita ora però sono il CT dell'Ucraina. E c'è Gattuso che sta facendo un gran lavoro. Un giorno mi piacerebbe diventare l'allenatore del Milan, sono legato alla società, ai tifosi ed agli ex compagni. Magari toccherà anche a me".



Avanti, roviniamone e bruciamone un altro. Fire and Blood, distruttori di bandiere.


----------



## Heaven (8 Maggio 2019)

Sono rimasti lui, Oddo, Nesta e basta no? Ha ottime possibilità.


----------



## Zenos (8 Maggio 2019)

Seee prima dobbiamo bruciare Donadoni, Nesta e Oddo...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (8 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Shevchenko, intervistato ancora una volta da DAZN, ha parlato del Milan:"Il Milan fa parte della mia vita ora però sono il CT dell'Ucraina. E c'è Gattuso che sta facendo un gran lavoro. Un giorno mi piacerebbe diventare l'allenatore del Milan, sono legato alla società, ai tifosi ed agli ex compagni. Magari toccherà anche a me".



No, ti prego


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Shevchenko, intervistato ancora una volta da DAZN, ha parlato del Milan:"Il Milan fa parte della mia vita ora però sono il CT dell'Ucraina. E c'è Gattuso che sta facendo un gran lavoro. Un giorno mi piacerebbe diventare l'allenatore del Milan, sono legato alla società, ai tifosi ed agli ex compagni. *Magari toccherà anche a me"*.



Ormai sanno tutti che da noi si fa tirocinio.


----------



## andreima (8 Maggio 2019)

Ma basta rovinare anche il nostro Passat,e l.unica cosa che ci rimane


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2019)

andreima ha scritto:


> Ma basta rovinare anche il nostro Passat,e l.unica cosa che ci rimane



.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Maggio 2019)

sheva è un uomo davvero, non lo prenderanno. troppo scomodo.

seedorf è già più un ibrido, grande intelligenza ma troppo egocentrico, silurato dopo 4 mesi

inzaghi e brocchi 2 lecchini, han fatto il loro per berlusconi.

gattuso il peggiore, umanamente si sapeva ma l'ennesima conferma è stata una tristezza. non a caso il più falso è quello che è durato di più.

nesta e donadoni mi sembrano persone per bene, non verranno. oddo non lo conosco...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Maggio 2019)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Sono rimasti lui, Oddo, Nesta e basta no? Ha ottime possibilità.




Io prenderei direttamente Baresi.


----------



## Goro (8 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Shevchenko, intervistato ancora una volta da DAZN, ha parlato del Milan:"Il Milan fa parte della mia vita ora però sono il CT dell'Ucraina. E c'è Gattuso che sta facendo un gran lavoro. Non mi aspettavo diventasse un allenatoe completo. Un giorno mi piacerebbe diventare l'allenatore del Milan, sono legato alla società, ai tifosi ed agli ex compagni. Magari toccherà anche a me".



Non roviniamo anche il tuo ricordo...


----------



## Black (8 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Shevchenko, intervistato ancora una volta da DAZN, ha parlato del Milan:"Il Milan fa parte della mia vita ora però sono il CT dell'Ucraina. E c'è Gattuso che sta facendo un gran lavoro. Non mi aspettavo diventasse un allenatoe completo. Un giorno mi piacerebbe diventare l'allenatore del Milan, sono legato alla società, ai tifosi ed agli ex compagni. Magari toccherà anche a me".



e basta! dopo Inzaghi e Gattuso non rovinatemi anche Sheva!


----------



## Milanlove (8 Maggio 2019)

perchè no?

Siamo ormai il club degli apprendisti.

In società, in panchina, chi deve imparare il mestiere, venga al milan che un lavoro te lo dà sempre. Tanto l'importante non è vincere, ma fingere di voler tornare a vincere, così per diritto divino e non attraverso il lavoro, la meritocrazia e la competenza.


----------



## kekkopot (8 Maggio 2019)

Voglio avere un ricordo positivo di Sheva. Spero non succederà mai...


----------



## Anguus (8 Maggio 2019)

Strano non si siano ancora candidati Nesta e Oddo..


----------



## Ruuddil23 (9 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Shevchenko, intervistato ancora una volta da DAZN, ha parlato del Milan:"Il Milan fa parte della mia vita ora però sono il CT dell'Ucraina. E c'è *Gattuso *che sta facendo un gran lavoro. *Non mi aspettavo diventasse un allenatore completo*. Un giorno mi piacerebbe diventare l'allenatore del Milan, sono legato alla società, ai tifosi ed agli ex compagni. Magari toccherà anche a me".



Non te lo aspettavi e infatti non è successo...è un non-allenatore completo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Maggio 2019)

Volevo proporre Brocchi ma poi mi è venuto in mente che l’abbiamo già avuto...

Perché non lanciare il buon vecchio Seba Rossi a sto punto? Sono convinto che lui sarebbe il nostro Zidane, ci porterebbe a vincere tre CL di fila e ad alzare la decima.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Maggio 2019)

Se vogliamo un attimo spaziare e guardare profili che non siano ex rossoneri, io terrei d’occhio anche Serse Cosmi, Attilio Tesser e Luigi Cagni.

Cagni è uno da top club, ragazzi, segnatevelo. 

E io non disdegnerei nemmeno Carlo Mazzone, ok ormai ha 82 però un pensierino...


----------



## Mr. Canà (9 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Shevchenko, intervistato ancora una volta da DAZN, ha parlato del Milan:"Il Milan fa parte della mia vita ora però sono il CT dell'Ucraina. E c'è Gattuso che sta facendo un gran lavoro. Non mi aspettavo diventasse un allenatoe completo. Un giorno mi piacerebbe diventare l'allenatore del Milan, sono legato alla società, ai tifosi ed agli ex compagni. Magari toccherà anche a me".



Sheva, per il tuo bene e per conservare il ricordo che abbiamo di te, stai lontano *da questo* Milan. Le porte per te saranno sempre aperte, vieni a fare il team manager, a insegnare a quegli scarponi a muoversi come un'autentica punta, spiega il metodo Lobanosky ai nostri scappati di casa, fai tu... però non venire ad allenarci, sarebbe troppo dovercela prendere anche con te.


----------



## sunburn (9 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io prenderei direttamente Baresi.



Per sostituire Zapata?


----------



## jacky (9 Maggio 2019)

Non penso che abbia il carattere giusto per gestire lo spogliatoio del Milan.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Per sostituire Zapata?



No, Musacchio, sono sicuro che a 59 anni Baresi sia ancora più forte di Musacchio.

Scherzi a parte, occhio che sti qua sono davvero capaci di metterci Baresi in panchina.


----------



## zlatan (9 Maggio 2019)

Grazie Sheva, ma anche no. Il prossimo ex giocatore ad allenare il Milan, sarà quando saremo talmente forti da non aver bisogno di un allenatore spero...
E visto che ho 50 anni, dubito che riuscirò a vederlo....


----------

